# Baby Steps



## Kmot (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a HF 9x20 lathe and a HF Mini Mill. 

I always wanted these machines so that I could repair my r/c models parts and make modifications, etc. I also had a dream that someday I could actually make parts from a set of plans.

I do not read blueprint type drawings very well. I could use a teacher but don't have one. Fortunately, I have some DVD's from Swarfrat and I have learned a ton from them about how to use my mini mill and lathe. But still, making something from raw materials and plans was something I was timid about.

So right now I am making a Swarfrat project. It is the "optical wiggler scope". 

Journeymen machinists, and well versed hobby machinists will laugh. But for me this is HUGE baby steps in the direction of becoming a halfway capable hobby machinist. I am so dense about this stuff I had to watch the video repeatedly in order to get things straight in my head. Even still, this thing is fraught with errors. However, it will still be usable so I am pretty excited about it.


----------



## don-tucker (Dec 3, 2010)

This looks intersting,and no laughing matter .Keep us informed.
Don


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 3, 2010)

Kmot,

You are going about it the right way, getting your hands dirty.

You can read and think about it all you like, but unless you take those first steps into making something useful, you will never learn anything.

Listen to good advice, and take criticism in your stride, and you won't go far wrong, and don't forget, asking for help isn't a thing of shame, none of us know everything, but in a gathering like this, all the minds put together go a long way towards it.

Everyone makes mistakes, even long in the tooth machinists, it is admitting to your mistakes and learning from them that will make you go forwards. They will get fewer as time goes by.


Bogs


----------



## ChrisB (Dec 3, 2010)

Kmot,

Your not alone, as a new machinist myself I know exactly what you are going through. Having just finished my EZ Engine (yes the pictures are coming) I can say just go for it. The doing is the main part, more fun than the reading.

You seem to be making a really great start on an interesting looking project there too.

Chris


----------



## hobby (Dec 3, 2010)

Your workpiece looks real good,
Just by looking at the layout lines, you can tell you have learned a lot from your videos, nice job on the prep work as well.

I got quite a bit of the swarfrat videos too, they are very well put together.
Do you have the video called 'basics clamping and fixtures', in that video he explains proper clamping procedures, looking at the clamping of your vise, it looks to be a little unorthodox, the clamp should be higher at the back then the workpiece, (vise slots), so as to put maximum clamping pressure on the part to be held.

The steps on the clamp go to the back and they rest on the step blocks, which allows you to vary the height of the clamp on the workpiece. 

It makes for a more rigid setup.

I don't mean to sound negative, but just wanted to help steer in the right direction.

Your progressing real well in this new hobby.
Keep up the good work.
And keep us posted on your projects, we always like to see the progress of models from start to finish.


----------



## AllThumbs (Dec 3, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance. What is an optical wiggler scope and how does it work? Whatever it is, nice job so far.


----------



## krymis (Dec 3, 2010)

i have all of the swarfrat videos and i got to tell you they were great helps. Lex is a good guy and very knowledgeable when it comes to the mini machines.


----------



## cl350rr (Dec 3, 2010)

mistakes or not it looks alot better than my first few attempts at machining... everyone has to start at the first chip. I am interested to hear what it does as well.

great work

Randy


----------



## Kmot (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement fella's. 

To answer a couple of questions, first the clamps. Yes I know it could be done better, the problem I currently have is that if I try to use a step block the other end of the clamp does not fit into the slot in the vise. So I had to reverse the clamp and use it as is. 

I mis-named this piece of work. Is is properly called "Mill Spindle Centering Scope". Here is the web page describing it:

http://www.swarfrat.com/MillSpindleCenteringScope.htm


----------



## Kmot (Dec 3, 2010)

I made the lens today from the Lucite stock. Very easy to do, just takes time to go through the various grits of sandpaper. The tool is finished and could be used now but I think I will gussy it up a bit. Not sure yet what but something.

Oh, and I machined off one of the boo-boo's that I thought I was going to have to look at always. I used a countersink bit and cut off just enough to remove the mistake.


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Dec 3, 2010)

Tom, good to see you here. Careful planning and attention to detail will get you to where you want to be. The parts look nice. I might start a thread over at RCG about a boat I want to build. I've done just about everything RC except boats. I have a pile of hardware, but have no idea what to do with it.

Greg


----------



## Kmot (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah hi Greg. I am starting to see lots of familiar people here.


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 4, 2010)

Looking good!!! The only way to learn is to get in there and start turning handles and makin chips!!! Your doing fine.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 4, 2010)

No laughter here! we all have different skills and levels of experience. 
Looks like a very interesting tool and quite usable and not hard to build. 
While you are at it make a second lens a punch and a holder and you will have an optical center punch another nice to have tool great for layout. IIRC I have the drawing on file somewhere should be able to post the plans or a link if you or others are interested. 
As far as blue print reading download this :http://www.metalwebnews.org/ftp/blueprint-reading.pdf it is the US Navy blueprint reading manual. 
Everyone learns a bit differently but ultimately you need to get to the doing to lock it in .
Tin


----------



## Kmot (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for the link to the blueprint reading manual.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 4, 2010)

You are quite welcome:
as far as the optical center punch.
info here http://www.gadgetbuilder.com/OpticalPunch.html
there are a couple of styles out there. You realy only need one hole in the base . Mine was based on this design 




I love the style of this one




Hope you do not mind a next project suggestion. 
More reading on the optical punch here. An old thread of mine and some nice pics by others
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=4171.15
And to get some what back on topic.I do like that project you are building. enco sells lucite rod and IIRC Micheals craft stores sells round mirrors in assorted sizes may have square ones as well. For those who want to build one without the kit. 

Tin


----------



## Kmot (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you Tin. 

Okay, here is the finished optical wiggler. I decided to polish it, and of course the buffer snatched it out of my hands and slammed it against the concrete ground. So I had to buff it a little extra to blend in the dented corner.

I tried to get a picture looking through the lens in the mirror but camera flash washed it out and without flash my hands are not steady enough, but you will get the idea from the picture as it is. It has a magnification of about 12x, comparing it to some eye loupes I have.

Completing this project has increased my confidence level.


----------



## rleete (Dec 4, 2010)

I didn't understand what you were making before. That is pretty neat!


----------



## winklmj (Dec 5, 2010)

That looks great! With all that polishing--you don't even need the mirror. :bow:


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Dec 5, 2010)

That looks great! Was there a calibration procedure to verify things are square?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 5, 2010)

Great looking first project there. You certainly took pride in it well executed. Bet you have a big smile on your face. 
An optical center punch should be a piece of cake for you and give some lathe practice. Or you could use the mill as well. 
and I agree probably did not need the mirror with that finish . Modern telescope optics are polished glass with aluminum coating. and there is a very clear refection on the side view. 
Although a piece if first surface mirror would not be bad either they can be found in discarded scanners and copiers. I think I need to did mine out. 
Tin


----------



## Kmot (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you very much, fella's! 



> Was there a calibration procedure to verify things are square?



Yes, in the video there is. Lex uses a pointed wiggler to make a dot on the crosshairs of a workpiece. Then he removes the wiggler and installs the optical version and it is dead on. That is how you verify it.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Dec 5, 2010)

The odds of the buffing wheel grabbing your part and throwing it against the wall/floor are directly proportional to the time and care you spent making the part. 

For buffing you can also use a hard felt wheel on your drill press at a much lower speed (if you have one). 

Looks good, Kmot.

-T


----------



## tel (Dec 6, 2010)

Looking _very_ good - nice bit of work!


----------



## Kmot (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks again guys! Wow, all ya'll sure know how to make a guy feel good!  Thm:

Well, the proof is in the puddin', as the saying goes. I used a wiggler and made a dimple on some crossed lines, then replaced the wiggler with the optical version and it was dead on. woohoo1

I took some pics and it was extremely hard to get my camera lined up just right so the pic looks a little off but, the tool is not. 

Now on to something else.... scratch.gif


----------



## joe d (Dec 6, 2010)

Dang you Kmot, that's just tooo nice not to end up on my tooling "roundtoit" list...

good job of work you've done there.

Cheers, Joe


----------

